# grand river



## fishingful

Anyone have a report on what the grand looks like right now? Water color? Please pm me.


----------



## kayak1979

Was out today on the grand for hours and it was really muddy. A lot of leaves too. If you're trying to cast lures you're in for a fight with leaves just about every cast. Jig and maggot might be different. Saw one caught early in the day from shore.


----------



## fishingful

Thank You for the info!


----------



## mdogs444

Flow is great - color is brown, but clearing. Best bet is mid section above Helen Hazen to minimize the run off from feeders.


----------



## kayak1979

So much for fishing this wekend


----------



## eyecatchum2

Fished lower Grand on Fri 17th, flow was 420cfs with little visibility, trolled/drifted several spots, leaves not an issue. Moved to harbor and got 6 trolling, my 8 yr old is now hooked.


----------



## racetech

Fished upper grand today at harpersfield. Dirty and no fish. A few others fishing didnt see any landed. 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech

I did catch a little chub on jig and maggot lol

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMax1

I don't like wading el grande unless it's under 500, even at that point it a menace to cross... But, I've heard from multiple guys that they catch at 1000cfs. Shore fishing Id assume 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper

I'm planning to make the trip out to the grand Friday morning.... anyone wanna keep me up to date on catches and clarity this week?  please


----------



## racetech

Rasper what stretch of grand are you looking to fish?

Anyway i waded yesterday. Only spots i knew and stayed within 20 ft of shore it was iffy

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mdogs444

Grand is still high and muddy. In the fall, the clarity will not come down until <500. Winter, you can fish up to 800-1100 if you know where to go. If we get the rain they are calling for between today and Wednesday, you can count the grand out until about Saturday/Sunday at best.


----------



## Rasper

Thanks guys.... it says light showers so maybe I'll get lucky! But I can't remember the name of the place I park.... but it was where I used to live by liberty street and 86. but a friend and I do huge stretches of a couple miles sometimes when we go.


----------



## mdogs444

Sounds like Helen Hazen Wyman Park. But who knows.


----------



## Rasper

That's what it is!


----------



## kayak1979

Rasper said:


> Thanks guys.... it says light showers so maybe I'll get lucky! But I can't remember the name of the place I park.... but it was where I used to live by liberty street and 86. but a friend and I do huge stretches of a couple miles sometimes when we go.


Pouring rain out there now. Most recent reading is 819. It's probably going to be a while before it clears up.


----------



## Rasper

Yep I spoke to soon. I hope the rock gets enough rain from this. It hasn't hit above 220 in forever.


----------



## ldrjay

Ill be out Friday. Even if main grand is still ify trib will be fine


----------



## stak45dx1

Anyone out today? How was the water/vis? Going to try and get out tomorrow and wondering what gear I should bring.


----------



## TheAngler

Thinking of going to harpers field dam area..Have there been any catches?


----------



## racetech

Not sure i fished the dam this week. Nothing and saw none caught the couple hours i was there. 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

I would like to know if anyone had luck on the grand? Planning on making the drive tmrw morning with a friend!


----------



## racetech

Ill know more later rasper heading there now for a bit

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

Thank you racetech


----------



## dave8263

I trolled the Grand between RAM island and the turn-around basis for a couple hours this afternoon around 4:00 PM - 6:00-ish. Tried KO-Wobbler, Little Cleo's, Straight and Jointed Rapalas's. No strikes. 

Any word out there on the Grand ? I heard 3 weeks ago some were doing well around St. Claire ?

I will try again tomorrow.... Any worthy input ??


----------



## mdogs444

dave8263 said:


> I trolled the Grand between RAM island and the turn-around basis for a couple hours this afternoon around 4:00 PM - 6:00-ish. Tried KO-Wobbler, Little Cleo's, Straight and Jointed Rapalas's. No strikes.
> 
> Any word out there on the Grand ? I heard 3 weeks ago some were doing well around St. Claire ?
> 
> I will try again tomorrow.... Any worthy input ??


Theres fresh fish up to Harpersfield. The Chagrin has been yielding the best results so far from what I am hearing from all my contacts.


----------



## kayak1979

I did well two weeks ago. The flow was around 250 though. It is 714 right now. The leaves are not helpful either. I tried Chagrin today at 249 CFS and it was still tough. I saw one person who caught one. Tons of people out there.


----------



## dave8263

Thanks for the input. I will try it again today (Grand) and report back.


----------



## racetech

Lot of leaves is all i saw yesterday on grand. Nice flow though

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rasper

ALOT of leaves.... no catches today. I didn't see anyone catch one either. Didnt spot any either. Plenty of people too.


----------



## dave8263

I did not bother going today. The local bait shop said both the Grand and Chagrin were slow. They even mentioned something about some Steel tournament was cut short due to the lack of fish. A couple of guys fished south of St. Claire and caught (5) but they fished for 6-7 hours this morning using jigs/maggots.


----------



## kayak1979

I am going out tomorrow possibly. Especially since its going to rain Tuesday


----------



## ducman491

I got 2 today at Helen Hazen Wyman Park. Lots of leaves but they hit a blue fox coming back against the current.


----------



## kayak1979

Nice catch ducman, can't wait to get out soon.


----------



## Rasper

You got it at the head of the run... I fished the lower stretch today with no luck... nice catch though!


----------



## mdogs444

A few grabs swinging streamers at Beatty Landing, but was otherwise slow day.


----------



## Rasper

I was there too. I didn't get any grabs :/


----------



## zimmerj

I fished the Grand at Helen Hazen this morning. Didn't catch anything but the other 9 guys on the river didn't either.


----------



## kayak1979

Grand treated me well today


----------



## KTkiff

kayak1979 said:


> Grand treated me well today
> Steelhead Trout Kayak Fishing - Grand River, Ohio 10/27/2014 - YouTube


Nice job how many did you get?


----------



## kayak1979

18" and 22" just a few minutes apart after catching the first. Both on Blue Fox Vibrax trolling. I have not had any success so far this year while anchored or on the bank casting. All of my strikes have been throwing my lures back and paddling to troll. I wonder if it looks more natural to them?


----------



## iggyfly

Was on the grand Saturday, was still a bit high. Should be great now


----------



## racetech

I fished the grand today in the snow. Better clarity and a lot less leaves then their has been. Had the place to myself lol Kinda slow, but i did manage to land one on my last drift. about a 24 incher chrome in color


----------



## kayak1979

Racetech, nice fish I saw you posted. I am trying to get my second deer of the season until I get back out there. I bet it was a beautiful sight fishing the river in the first snow of the year.


----------



## racetech

It was great, I love snow, and the colder it is the less people there is lol. Its still kinda slow, I didnt see any fish other than the one I landed and it was just laying in a hole no luck in faster water.


----------



## kayak1979

This morning I imagined the parking lot filled up being a Saturday. Guess the cold does keep them away! What color jig were you using?


----------



## racetech

no luck on white. caught it on the standard ole black with orange head, with some tensil in it.


----------



## ldrjay

I wont fish the grand till we have a blow out. Lol I have my reasons.


----------



## kayak1979

ldrjay said:


> I wont fish the grand till we have a blow out. Lol I have my reasons.


Please do tell! You developed a new lure that works in muddy water didn't you?!


----------



## racetech

That doesnt make sense lol you mean during a blow out? Or right after?

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay

I will not fish the grand until we have a blow out then it clears up. The amount of minnows in there is sick. Wont say where but the clear water was black with them. Just crazy to see. Millions upon millions of emerald shiners. The steelhead or just swimming with mouths open if they are hungry. I was filling a five gallon buckey with one scoop of an umbrella net.


----------



## W DeMarco

I fished the grand Thursday morning at Helens park and by the old dam. Had a great day with a new fishing buddy I met the day before on Chagrin who came in from N. Carolina to fish steelhead. I had very little hope he would go home with a good fish tale. But the Grand offered up his first steelhead, a 23" female! He also landed a 25" buck! 

The minnows were so thick in some spots that you could literally scoop out a half dozen with your hand! When the minnows get like this don't wait for a blowout simply fish where they are not...


----------



## ldrjay

Lol all the spots I like are loaded with them. I dont have as much time these days due to a lil one to explore new spots. Plus its duck goose season which limits my fishing more. I dont mind waitin one bit. On the plus side I started fly fishing the chagrin.


----------



## Lee in NEOH

Going to try HHW Park. Hope to see some of you there!!


----------

